# Runde JButtons ?



## Kilinat (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich hab mir gerade ein kleines Reaktions bzw. Schnelligkeitsspiel ausgedacht und dazu, brauch ich nicht unbedingt, währen aber von Vorteil, Runde Buttons.

Kann man das irgendwie hinbekommen ? 

MfG


----------



## Michael... (21. Mai 2011)

Eventuell einfach quadratische Buttos ohne sichtbaren Rand mit einer runden Abbildung drauf?


----------



## Kilinat (21. Mai 2011)

Gute Idee, danke, werd ich mal ausprobieren 

Edit: Doch weniger Hilfreich, weil ich ja die Farbe dieser Buttons ändern müsste...

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen anderen Vorschlag ?

MfG


----------



## nrg (21. Mai 2011)

Kilinat hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Doch weniger Hilfreich, weil ich ja die Farbe dieser Buttons ändern müsste...



dann änder halt die abbildung


----------



## XHelp (21. Mai 2011)

Mal dir doch einfach Kreise  oder *muss* das unbedingt ein JButton sein


----------



## Haave (21. Mai 2011)

Juchhu, meine Lesezeichenliste erweist sich mal als hilfreich - ich glaube, ich habe genau das, was du suchst. Habe es selbst mal nachprogrammiert, es ist einfach und funktioniert 

Runde Buttons mit Swing - Tutorials bei Impressive Artworx


----------



## Kilinat (23. Mai 2011)

Gehts nicht einfacher, sodass man z.B. einen Kreis mit 2D zeichnet und ihn dann am Button sichtbar macht ???


----------



## Haave (24. Mai 2011)

Meinst du, ohne ein Icon draufzupappen, so dass der Standard-Look-and-feel erhalten bleibt und einfach nur die Buttons rund sind?


----------

